# guppies?



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

so 2 questions. 1.can i have guppies with a beta and 2. if i can .. how big a tank do i need.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

so long as the guppies don't have long flowy fins, and they aren't colorful, it might be alright. a 10 gallon or bigger would be a good choice, it'd let your betta get away from the guppies and the guppies from the betta. 

I personally believe that bettas are happiest without fish tank mates. I tried to see how either of my betta's would get along with harlequins in a 10 gallon tank... it just didn't work, they ended up more stressed than they are alone.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Really depends on the betta, Some won't bother any guppies no matter how big their tail or colorful.

But I do think I would lean towards the Betta (males) being better off by itself, or with snails, and females in bigger tanks in groups, I have been noting that most become Bigger, healthier, more robust looking when not housed with any other type of fish..


----------



## Lilpeanut (Sep 19, 2010)

I TRIED to give my very large halfmoon tail betta two guppy "friends." He terrorized my poor guppies and chased them around all day. My guppies both had a chunk of their tail bitten off, so I had to put them in a separate tank. Their tails have since fully grown back. 

THEN I tried to give my betta a female balloon molly friend. He chased her around all day, too, and now my molly is much happier with her two guppy friends, another female and male balloon mollies. My betta is all by his lonesome in his 2.5 gal. with three or four little pond snails . . . and he is perfectly happy and gorgeous!

Oh well. I tried! He just doesn't want any friends, and that's fine by me!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well guppies are not a good choice at all because they do tail bite or the male would have eventually killed the guppies because of their colorful tail.

Also thats a good lesson learned there and im happy that you took out the guppies before he killed them! so how are your bettas doing now that they are out of the same tank!?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I have kept female guppies with one of my female bettas out of necessity and they got along without incident. The male guppies are too flashy and their tails make them too slow to evade aggressive bettas.. wild "feeder" type guppies or female guppies might work. They're definitely not my favorite choice of tank mates though.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well females i found are WAY more tolerant than males because i too have had females with guppies.


----------



## Lilpeanut (Sep 19, 2010)

> so how are your bettas doing now that they are out of the same tank!?


Bettalover2033, if this question was for me, I don't keep my bettas together. My double tail is in his own tank.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lilpeanut said:


> Bettalover2033, if this question was for me, I don't keep my bettas together. My double tail is in his own tank.


Not your bettas i mean your betta and guppy!


----------



## Lilpeanut (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh! When the two guppies were with my betta, I noticed that my betta had a tiny hole in his ventral fin, and one of the pectoral fins and the bottom of his tail were slightly frayed. At first, I thought perhaps my betta might have fin rot or some kind of bacteria, so I did a PWC. The tiny hole healed/closed up very quickly, by the next day. I saw that the damage did not get worse, so I knew it couldn't be because he was sick with something. The pectoral fin and tail took a little bit longer, but they are all grown back now. I realize now that the guppies were nipping at my betta, too, but if I left them together, I knew my betta would cream both guppies in no time. Both guppies are very healthy and active, but one in particular got quite large (for a guppy) very quickly. Even so, he was scared to death of my betta. The two guppies and betta are much happier living apart! :-D

Lesson learned just in time . . . before I "lost" anybody and before anyone lost any more body parts!


----------



## JB5 (May 22, 2010)

We have moscow half black M and F guppies and they to pay our betta any attention and visa versa. I really think it depends on the betta.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats a good choice


----------



## The Fighter (Sep 19, 2010)

yeh i heard that guppies are tail biters


----------



## The Fighter (Sep 19, 2010)

also make sure your bettas tank mates are fast or else they will get attacked


----------

